

A Raspberry Pi Killer? - eupharis
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119057

======
jws
If you were buying a Raspberry Pi to be a familiar x86 PC with gigabytes of
RAM and hard drives, this would probably be a better choice.

If you were interested in a 1 watt device with exposed GPIO pins that also had
a pretty spiffy graphics engine, you might prefer the Raspberry Pi. (or three,
both systems need more components to be complete).

I have plans for upgrading some telemetry with Raspberry Pis [eww, that
doesn't read well, does it] but also bookmarked the Foxconn machine for the
next x86 box that dies. (Beats wrestling linux onto an original AppleTV).

~~~
eupharis
Well said.

I guess my first thought with the Raspberry Pi was as a ridiculously
cheap/efficient HTPC, and secondly as a tool for relatively poor kids to be
able to have their own computer to program/explore on with decent hardware.
This fills those same niches, while having some notable advantages: better
CPU, GPU, compatibility, extensibility, etc. (And obvious disadvantages.)

Outside of these two niches, the advantages of the Raspberry Pi matter a lot
more.

------
eupharis
And just as a disclaimer, I am no stooge trying to make a buck nor a troll. I
would link to some product page on FoxConn's website, but the price/ease-of-
actually-buying is a big part of the reason why this is worthy of discussion.
(Granted, the title is intentionally incendiary.)

The real question is: how fast are cheap computers with astonishing computing
and gfx capabilities going to overrun society? And what will the results be?

------
kiwidrew
It's "barebones", meaning you need to purchase memory and storage too. And
power consumption is going to be at least 10 watts, which is an order of
magnitude more than the rPi. Still, if you are in need of more horsepower
and/or need to run x86 binaries, this would be a great choice.

------
unfocused
Power Supply 150W Dimensions 11.1" x 11.02" x 3.74" Weight 10 lbs.

This isn't even in the same category in my opinion. Power, Dimensions and
Weight are huge compared to the Pi. So to answer your question, it's a 'No'
for me.

------
nextparadigms
The common use cases between Raspberry Pi and this are probably around 10%,
which means this is hardly a Raspberry Pi killer since they barely have
anything in common.

------
AndrewNCarr
The Raspberry Pi is 1/3 the cost, and at 3.5watts, the Raspberry Pi is far
more efficient than the 150watt power supply on this thing.

------
chx
Space. I think you can cram a dozen (dozens?) of Raspberries in this box.
Small for a PC, but not so small for a Pi.

------
wglb
Don't editorialize headlines.

~~~
eupharis
Fair, especially in light of what others have pointed out. Something more
factual. How about:

"A cheap, small, powerful computer, whose name is not a dessert pun"

Don't see a way to change it now. Can an editor?

Still, it's way less impressive now that its $130 compared to the $100 it was
yesterday.

------
esolyt
This is actually larger and more expensive than Raspberry Pi.

